# Que amplificador recomiendan para 12V y 16 Ohm de altavoces ?



## juander (Mar 16, 2008)

Que tenga unos 50Wx2 es para alimentar con una bateria de coche y los altavoces son antiguos de carton pero de unos 20cm de diametro por lo que supongo soportaran bastante potencia. Como digo tiene 16 ohm de impedancia creo recordar.

Si puede ser que la pastilla sea conocida y pueda sacar el circuito del datasheet ya directo para insolar para no andar con orcad y demás

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2008)

Con metodos "Normales" no puedes conseguir 50 W sobre 16 Ohms con 12 VCC de alimentacion.

O cambias los parlantes por otros de menor impedancia o preparate a armar un convertidor de tension CC-CC.

La opcion logica es la primera, si desides esto, en el foro encontraras, buscador mediante, montones de esquemas de todo tipo.

Saludos


----------



## juander (Mar 16, 2008)

He visto diseños de TDA por el foro pero no hay forma de modificar el diseño para prepararlos a 16ohm verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2008)

Nones
Fijate que para automotor (12V de alimentacion) se emplean parlantes de 4, 2 incluso 1 Ohm de impedancia

Existen formas de adaptar la impedancia pero seran poco practicas y bastante caras.

Para estar seguro, por que no mides con un multimetro la resistencia de la bobina de tus parlantes, 16 Ohms es un valor que se usaba en equipos a valvulas (Muy viejos)


----------



## juander (Mar 16, 2008)

13.4 ohms dice mi multimetro

Por cierto tengo una pastilla, un STK4132II va a 38V, tal vez esta pastilla y un convertidor DC-DC sea mi solucion?

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2008)

En efecto es de 16Ohms de impedancia.

Lo de usar el integrado STK4132II es posible, pero un convertidor CC-CC no es facil de hacer
si tu querias originalmente un esquema sencillo, el convertidor y el amplificador NO lo seran

Amplificador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/pcb-amplificador-stk4132-20-20w-8084/

Datasheet de STK4132II
http://www.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/pdf_kor/41587/SANYO/STK4132.html

Si es tu primer proyecto te aconsejo que busques un integrado que trabaje con fuente unica de 12VCC y reemplaza los parlante o mandalos a rebobinar en 4 Ohms

Saludos


----------

